# MS Siglion O.N. 308668 & MV Tukwila Chief



## Pam Turner (Aug 27, 2017)

Back to the research... 

Have now linked all of Dad's ships to a company, bar two. Dad on the Siglion for the one trip engaging at Marseille on 15/07/69 and discharging at Marseille on 3/11/69 - have seen a picture of her in the gallery. Can anyone tell me to whom she belonged? 

Dad's last ship I think was the Tukwila Chief - not in his discharge books (as referred to in my other thread ' So, what have I learned....?). Have found a picture of her, but not on SN, and think she is still afloat... Dad joined her in Oct 1980 engaging at Port of Spain, Trinidad. Think she was Panamanian (Mallory Financial S.A). Jan G Larsson was the Master at the time. Anyone know anything else about this one..?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Pam Turner said:


> Back to the research...
> 
> Have now linked all of Dad's ships to a company, bar two. Dad on the Siglion for the one trip engaging at Marseille on 15/07/69 and discharging at Marseille on 3/11/69 - have seen a picture of her in the gallery. Can anyone tell me to whom she belonged?
> 
> Dad's last ship I think was the Tukwila Chief - not in his discharge books (as referred to in my other thread ' So, what have I learned....?). Have found a picture of her, but not on SN, and think she is still afloat... Dad joined her in Oct 1980 engaging at Port of Spain, Trinidad. Think she was Panamanian (Mallory Financial S.A). Jan G Larsson was the Master at the time. Anyone know anything else about this one..?


SIGLION Northwestern Line (Cunard/Brockelbank mgrs.)charterd to A/S Sigship (Berge Sigval Berggesen mgrs.)
TUKWILA CHIEF fire 46.12N/59.22W 24.12.82 & scuttled off Sydney NS 20.9.83


----------



## Pam Turner (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you for helping out. 
Scuttled = deliberately sunk??


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

pam turner said:


> thank you for helping out.
> Scuttled = deliberately sunk??


----------



## Pam Turner (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## OldPierre (Jan 9, 2012)

*Sailed on Siglion*

Hi Pam,
Just seen your post. I sailed on Siglion as a second trip deck apprentice. I was with Buries Markes - a subsidiary of Louis Dreyfus. I joined in about March 66 at Fos sur Mer in southern France and left her 6 months later at the same place having gone from Fos to Novorossiysk to load iron ore for Japan. then the final trip was from Weipa on the Cape York peninsula in North Australia to load bauxite for Fos. So likely your dad did a similar trip. I don't remember how long Buries kept Siglion. There is a FaceBook group for friends of Buries Markes who may be able to offer more help.


----------

